# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Gia hạn visa cho người nước ngoài 0904 386 229

## vmbgreen

GIA HẠN, CẤP MỚI, CHUYỂN ĐỔI VISA VIỆT NAM (VIETNAM VISA EXTENSION)

Dịch vụ gia hạn, cấp mới, chuyển đổi Visa Việt Nam cho người nước ngoài đang lưu trú tại VN 

Thủ tục chỉ cần Hộ chiếu gốc và visa cấp tại sân bay hoặc sứ quán còn hạn và địa chỉ (Quá hạn phí phạt theo nhà nước).

- Gia hạn   1 tháng 1 lần         58 USD  4 ngày làm việc
- Gia hạn   1 tháng 1 lần         70 USD 2 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 1 tháng 1 lần         85 USD 4 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 1 tháng 1 lần         105 USD 2 ngày làm việc
- Gia hạn   3 tháng 1 lần         190 USD 7 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 3 tháng 1 lần        195 USD 7 ngày làm việc
- Gia hạn   3 tháng nhiều lần      198 USD 8 10 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 3 tháng nhiều lần      220 USD 10 ngày làm việc
- Gia hạn   6 tháng nhiều lần      680 USD 10 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 6 tháng nhiều lần 750 USD 10 ngày làm việc
- Cấp mới 1 năm nhiều lần 850 USD.

Gia hạn visa (Visa extension), gia hạn visa cho người Hàn Quốc, Thẻ tạm trú, giấy phép lao động, miễn thị thực và thư mời nhân visa nhận tại sứ quán hoặc sân bay là dịch chúng tôi là chuyên gia.

Hiện tại chúng tôi hoạt động phục vụ cho 2366 công ty trong nước và các công ty nước ngoài tại việt nam, 37 tổ chức phi chính phủ, và hàng ngàn cá nhân trong và ngoài nước.

Cam kết đúng giờ, cam kết tư vấn tốt nhất cho khách hàng, cam kết giá cả hợp lý với chất lượng và quyền lợi cao nhất cho khách hàng.

Ngoài ra chúng tôi còn tổ chức các tour trong và ngoài nước, dịch vụ làm chứng minh thư nhanh, làm hộ chiếu nhanh, gia han visa, thẻ tạm trú, làm visa nhanh, thuê xe giá rẻ, visa định cư Úc, chung minh tai chinh, tour trang mat, vietnam visa on arrival, du lich le hoi, lam ho chieu nhanh

Các trường hợp khác không có trong báo giá. Xin gọi lại để biết thêm chi tiết.

Công ty TNHH TM & DL Greencanal Việt Nam
DC: 1/429 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
Tel:  0904 386 229  - 04 3724 5292        / nick chat yahoo: greencanaltravel
Email: greencanal@gmail.com

----------


## tourtravelcanal

Gia hạn , làm mới visa :
- visa trung quoc
- visa đi cuba
- visa đi brazil
- visa đi myanmar
- visa đi ấn độ
- dat phong khach san
Bảng giá làm visa trung quôc:
- Loại 3 tháng 1 lần : 80 $
- Loại 3 tháng 2 lần : 145 $
- Loại 6 tháng nhiều lần : 190 $
- Loại 1 năm nhiều lần : 260 $
Liên hệ: Công ty TNHH Thương Mại và Du lịch Green canal travel
Địa chỉ: 1/429 Kim Mã, Ba Đình, Hà Nội
Tel: 04 3724 5291 - 04 3724 5292
Mobile: 0904 386 229 hoặc 01266 200 333
Y!M: greencanaltravel/ greencanaltour/ greencanal_vn

----------

